# farmall cub 6v voltage regulator



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any info as to where i can get a 6v voltage regulator for a 1949 farmall cub thats a direct match up with what I got now. My cub just stopped running one day the coil got super hot and so did the voltage regulator I changed the coil cap wires and plugs but not getting any spark so I need a new voltage regulator. I could use some advice please
Thanks


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't help with the VR. Not clear by your post if you changed the coil or just the spark plug wires. If not, suspect the coil is shot and I'd also check out the points to see if any damage has been done to them. Not sure why you changed the plug wires and plugs.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

hey my cub started running rough last year hadnt used it any this year tried to start it and the coil and VR was super hot. I decided to do a tune up and changed everything but VR and distributor button and points . I am not getting any fire to the plugs at all.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

We offer these electrical parts online. You can see the listing at http://WWW.CNGCO.COM/OEM.ELECTRICAL.HTML


----------

